# NGD: Ibanez RG6003FM



## MaxSwagger (Mar 19, 2015)

What started out as a trip to Des Moines to return a pedal at GC and get my hair did, turned into a GAS attack from hell. After I returned the pedal, I naturally started looking around at what my local Guitar Center was going to disappoint me with this time. Other than some used gems every now and then, our GC is very generic with it's selection. They did have an EBMM Majesty in there a few months back and I about shat. Anyways, I'm looking at the guitar wall and this thing just sticks out like crazy. Flame top on an RG? Yes, please. So i grab it, notice the price is $249. I have never heard of this model before but it looked way nicer than a $249 guitar. Sat down and played it for awhile and damn, this thing is great! Other than it needing the obvious set up/string change I was damn impressed. The neck and overall quality absolutely slays the Iron Label's I had for awhile. The neck reminds me a lot of an RG470 neck I had, very smooth, not as thin as my RG550 but not as thick as my RG350 or the IL stuff. Another advantage this has over the Iron Label stuff is the bridge, this style hardtail is my favorite for sure, easiest to work with and comfy. One other thing I noticed is that the pickups don't look cheap. No "INF" labeling and the chrome poles give a nice Dimarzio look. Only downside at all is the sound, pickups gotta go. Apparently the $249 price was only good until the 15th but the dude was cool enough to match their own price. haha I can't believe this was two fitty, no cosmetic blemishes anywhere and I was able to play it before I bought it which is rare for me and a great feeling. It's also my birthday in 3 days so, schwing!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow that thing is nice looking! I would have had a hard time leaving that in the store myself


----------



## chassless (Mar 19, 2015)

aesthetically, Ibanez guitars (which i used to find quite bland) are starting to please me more and more in recent years. congrats on that nice grab!


----------



## gclef (Mar 19, 2015)

That is pretty sweet!

To me, RGs have the sexiest double cutaway shape.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Mar 19, 2015)

BYE BYE TONE KNOB!


----------



## Noxon (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow! Sweet guitar for a rad price. Congrats, dude. HNGD!


----------



## Swyse (Mar 19, 2015)

Thats a lot of guitar for $250. My amigo Bob123 got one of these in black a few days ago and is raving about it. Really love the tops they put on these. He also said the pickups were horrible and he was going with a titan bridge and evo neck.


----------

